# Mit TV-Karte Bildschirm aufnehmen !!!



## nils11 (10. Februar 2003)

Hi,

ich hab' mal eine Frage zu TV-Karten:

Ein Freund hat mir erzählt, dass man mit TV-Karten Fernsehsendugen, die man über die Karte sieht direkt auf der festplatte speichern kann. Nun würde ich gerne wissen, ob ich damit nicht nur Fernsehsendungen, sondern auch andere Sachen die auf meinem Bildschirm zu sehen sind aufnehmen kann. Z.B. Szenen aus PC-Spielen.

Hab' von TV-Karten leider gar keine Ahnung.


----------



## El_Schubi (10. Februar 2003)

normalerweise bietet eine tvkartenprogramm eine capturefunktion, diese ist allerdings  auf das tv-signal beschränkt, zumindest ist mir kein anderer fall bekannt.


----------



## Mr.Mista (12. Februar 2003)

Um sowas mit ner TV-Karte zu machen brauchste ersmal nen PC mit Grafikkarte die TV-Ausgang hat...voezugsweise n anderer PC...ausser deiner packt capture und zocken gleichzeitig...
Und dann auch nur wenn die karte gleichzeitig Monitor und TV-Out packt (müsste ziemlich neu sein)... Kabel von TV-Ausgang zur TV-Karte wenn nötig mit adapter... und es kann losgehn...

N bissle viel aufwand, kannstes aber mal ausprobiern wenn de willst, bin bisher noch net dazu gekomm


----------



## nils11 (13. Februar 2003)

Das mit den zewi PCs hatte ich auch schonmal gelesen. Aber ich besitze nur einen. Von daher wäre die Möglichkeit von Spielen und gleichzeitig capturen wohl nicht auszuschließen.
Was müsste ich dann deiner Meinung nach an Hardware haben. Reichen AMD 1600+ und 256 MB RAM ???


----------



## Mr.Mista (13. Februar 2003)

hmm...
hängt ganz voll Spiel ab...wird aber nie richtig gut Funktionieren, weil des capturen schon stark an der Leistung zerrt. Du wirst dann entweder die Aufnahmequalität stark absenken müssen oder eben die Spielgrafik runtersetzen...

Mit TV-Karte en Bildschirm aufnehmen geht halt einfach schlecht, wenn man nich 2 PCs hat... wenns was einmaliges is kannste ja ein ausleihn... 

Wenn dus auch ohne 2ten PC durchziehen willst brauchst auf jeden Fall ne schelle Platte, VIEL schnellen RAM. Prozessor müsste eigentlich ausreichen, da es eher durch die HD und den RAM begrenzt is... obs schneller geht wenn du des Video auf ner seperaten Platte speicherst, weiss ich jetz nich so...

Vielleicht weiss ja noch jemand anders wie man die Leistung runtersetzt die des Capturen braucht (vielleicht unkomprimiert? --> extrem hohe Speicheranforderung)

bis denne

Mr.Mista


----------



## nils11 (20. Februar 2003)

Nochmal 'ne Frage:

Wenn ich es jetzt doch mit einem 2. PC mache. Was müsste der dann Hardwaremäßig mitbringen. TV-Karte ist klar. Aber reichen ca. 500 Mhz. und 96 MB-RAM aus ???


----------



## Mr.Mista (21. Februar 2003)

Nun ja...
das hängt jetzt ganz von der Qualität ab mit der du aufnimmst...
Bei 320x240 dürfte der PC wohl reichen...müsste man ausprobiern.

Wegen dem Sound mach ich mir grad Gedanken...natürlich könnte man den Sound einfach am anderen PC an der TV-Karte anscließen dann müsste aber der andere PC den Sound für dich abspielen..
oder dein eigener PC nimmt den Sound unabhängig vom Video auf und dann musstes halt nachträglich zusammenfügen, was aber auch problematisch werden kann...

Mehr kann ich dir jetzt auch nich sagen...
sowas muss man einfach ausprobieren  

Viel Glück noch damit

Mr.Mista


----------



## nils11 (21. Februar 2003)

Ich will eh auf den Sound verzichten.
Danke für die Infos  .


----------



## Mr.Mista (21. Februar 2003)

np


----------

